# What's a good age to start classes?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

We have an obedience club here that meets on Tuesday nights and has 6 week classes. They also host competitions so they have advanced classes if we ever got that far. I don't know how good they are but I would like to start with them first. Mia is 5 months. Would I risk her getting sick or is this a bad age because they go through their second fear stage at 8 months?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know the answer to your original question, but we're 7 weeks into an 8 week rally obedience program with Lucy (and she's just days away from 6 months old...) I'm not worried about the risk of illness as Lucy has had all her shots (except rabies, which will be happening in the next few weeks)

Lucy has been doing well at class and we'll probably sign up for the basic obedience classes which start the last Monday in March - we're taking our classes through the local kennel club and the classes are not large (which is really nice for more one-on-one attention)

I'll be interested in other opinions, too!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you absolutely should take her to obedience training.
If it is a good club then do it !


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

If they require proof of vaccination and she had her important shots. (Mainly Parvo. Rabies is rare and she would have to bitten, so I don't think she needs that for class.) By requiring proof, it shows that the other owners are on the ball, IMO. 

I don't know about fear stages, but I think it's a good idea if you think she's ready.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

definitely I think she's old enough to go!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's had all her shots, including rabies. My vet just does them at 16 weeks so she's done until next year. Was it someone on here that had to do kennel cough? I don't know if that is included with the shots she gets is it? I'm really bad about asking what they give her. I just say okay she needs her shots and they give them. I know she had rabies because he put the tag on her collar.:doh:

Cool, I'm going to just do it then. Maybe if she does go through that second fear stage, she will get over it quicker and I will know what to do with trainers' help.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

The class leader will tell you what is required to enroll, such as the vaccinantions, types of collars and leashes and stuff like that. 5 months is a great age. 8 week classes are jusst a big social get together. Not many pups are actually ready for group interaction. My best friend runs an obedience business and I go every class with one of my dogs....they rotate so they never forget their manners.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Puppy classes - the sooner the better!! Get them out there and exposed to other people and animals. Generally, most classes require current vaccines.


----------

